# Fluval fx6 inline UV



## imported_John (Feb 17, 2003)

Is there an in line uv sterilizer that will fit the FX6? I think the flow will be too great for the small Fluval sterilizer. Plus I'd have to go down a tube size to get the two to attach.. not good for the FX6.

Also, I'd rather not have to take out a loan to buy one.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

You're looking at $150+ for bigger UVC sterilizers.
If you're handy, you can build one out of PVC. There are cheap Chinese UVC bulbs you can get on Amazon. Make sure not to leave these bulbs on 24/7. They burn out quicker.


----------



## imported_John (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for that, mistergreen. It is a 150 gallon tank.

I'll look for a youtube to guide construction.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Try to find DIY plans for an inline heater. Instead of a heater, you'd put in a UV bulb.
Also, drill a small hole in the body and jam in a small section of an acrylic rod. This is a window so you can see the UV light. Bulbs burn out and you need to know. Build in shutoff valves on both ends so make it easy to change bulbs.

I have the cheap UV bulb in my sump so I don't have to deal with all the trouble.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Try to find DIY plans for an inline heater. Instead of a heater, you'd put in a UV bulb.
> Also, drill a small hole in the body and jam in a small section of an acrylic rod. This is a window so you can see the UV light. Bulbs burn out and you need to know. Build in shutoff valves on both ends so make it easy to change bulbs.
> 
> I have the cheap UV bulb in my sump so I don't have to deal with all the trouble.


Can you post a link to one of these bulbs (for sump). Kind of curious how they keep the water from obtaining a current.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Amazon.com : 5W 7W 13W U-VC Aquarium Green Clean Light Algae Bloom Clear Lamp Aquarium Water Clean Green Clear Waterproof Clean Lamp for Pond Fish Tank Sump Swim Pool (11W-13inch Length) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : 5W 7W 13W U-VC Aquarium Green Clean Light Algae Bloom Clear Lamp Aquarium Water Clean Green Clear Waterproof Clean Lamp for Pond Fish Tank Sump Swim Pool (11W-13inch Length) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Just a reminder that UVC kills all organic cells, including you. I read reviews of 'this killed my fish', 'this burned me', etc...


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Amazon.com : 5W 7W 13W U-VC Aquarium Green Clean Light Algae Bloom Clear Lamp Aquarium Water Clean Green Clear Waterproof Clean Lamp for Pond Fish Tank Sump Swim Pool (11W-13inch Length) : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : 5W 7W 13W U-VC Aquarium Green Clean Light Algae Bloom Clear Lamp Aquarium Water Clean Green Clear Waterproof Clean Lamp for Pond Fish Tank Sump Swim Pool (11W-13inch Length) : Pet Supplies
> ...


If I use it it would go in the sump.


----------

